# Buck must have jumped the fence!! Udder overnight



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Doe doesn't have that big of a stomach, hid it well. Buck must have jumped fence. She had no udder and now has one overnight. Her backend also looks a bit ripe. Any ideas on how much longer she has?? Udder is full but not shiny or distended. Ligs are still there. She smells ground after she urinates. Other than that no other unusual behavior. No discharge either. This will be her second kidding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww, you have to love those suprise babies. 

I would say she has about two to three weeks (closer to the two weeks I will guess). She is bagging nice and her back end is really lose.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Could be a false pregnancy.. one of our Pygmys used to do it all the time (she was infertile unfortunately so we couldn't breed her) it was strange and I've never really heard of it in goats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No I believe this is a pregnancy. I have seen a lot of goat that do the false thing, but her back end is saying "I am going to have babies" lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately pregnant If her udder was suddenly "there" however, she may still keep you waiting another 2-3 weeks or she'll have it 3x that size in a week and really surprise you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

well did the doe have any kids??


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

No, nothing yet. You can see a lot of movement. Her udder is getting bigger. Ill let y'all know when she kids )


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, her udder is very tight, teats full since this morning. Ligaments are completely gone. Contractions on and off since this morning, head in the corner. Legs just got posty. Still no discharge, do I need to stay with her tonight? Afraid she will have it in the bag and it can't get out :/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds ready to me.... at this point with her actions, if she were mine, I'd not be too far away 
With my girls...once those udders are full and tight and they start into labor, they usually deliver within 12 hours of me seeing the changes.... good luck and sending wishes for a speedy arrival of healthy kids!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

She keeps standing in corner and then laying down.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be in the barn a lot checking she looks like she is getting ready to start pushing soon!!! good luck and we cant wait to see the babies pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not all does will have significant discharge before they kid... I have 2 that had nothing until a few minutes before they started pushing.

She's looking uncomfortable so it shouldn't be long now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oooohhhhh, waiting with you!! Good luck


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Excited to see babies!!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Just heard a gush of air!! And she is pushing!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad I decided to sleep outside with her with the heater ) going to be in the 20's


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh, my! Babies, yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those kids should be arriving any minute....at least within the next 10-15!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here they come !!!! : )


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread and am just seeing for the first time. What a Beauty. Can't wait to see her babies!!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see them! Babies are so fun!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Twin healthy bucks. Hoping for a doe, but glad she had a good birth )


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ill post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Happy healthy kiddo's!!! Look forward to seeing your new boys!


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats! She is a beautiful doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting for pics...


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, glad all went well.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the support. Babies and mom are doing great. We had a surprise of snow last night, doesn't happen all that much here in TN. And yes, my fears of having the kid in the bag did happen!!!! The second one was in a very thick bag filled with fluid. My boys were saying what is wrong with that one, it is going to suffocate.Whew, it does pay to be there for the birth! Can't name them because they are getting sold (


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....how adorable! So glad you were there for them! 
I know how you feel, I won't be able to keep any of mine either due to space 
but will enjoy them while I can!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats!!!!  You're making my baby fever worse lol. Mine should be kidding (at the earliest) in 22 days. Lol I'm counting down...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> So cute!! Congrats!!!!  You're making my baby fever worse lol. Mine should be kidding (at the earliest) in 22 days. Lol I'm counting down...


Mine are due in 22 days also. Babies babies babies! Lol

Those are some darling little ones. Wouldn't it be nice to keep every baby that ever comes along? :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!

It certainly pays to question a does actions....especially when you know theres babies due!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Such adorable babies and in my favorite colors!


----------

